# Milky trichomes. Ready?



## Ngnj (Oct 2, 2021)

I posted a pic a couple of days ago. This is a closeup which is representative of the other plants and buds. Looks to me like the trichomes are milky with some brown pistils. 
My understanding is that I can wait till about a third or more of the trichomes are amber depending on what effect I. Looking for in the buds.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 2, 2021)

wait 10-14 days


----------



## TheNukeHead (Oct 3, 2021)

Ngnj said:


> I posted a pic a couple of days ago. This is a closeup which is representative of the other plants and buds. Looks to me like the trichomes are milky with some brown pistils.
> My understanding is that I can wait till about a third or more of the trichomes are amber depending on what effect I. Looking for in the buds.


Yes, the potency will depend on how long you let the trichomes turn to amber and how much. As the trichomes turn to amber the THC is degrading. The more amber the more of a CBD couch lock you will get.
Also think about flushing if you aren't already. Much smoother smoke and if you have a strain with unique colors, top dress with ice before you flush and this with shock the roots and make color change happen. Also it will cause your lady to produce more trichomes. Regular water flush for 10 days and top dress with ice last 3 days of flush.

Sorry I'm high


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 3, 2021)

Only thing I flush is my toilet.


----------

